# Driving to PV with a dog



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, I'd like to hear from anyone who has driven their personal vehicle from Nogales crossing to PV with a dog. Can you tell me how the crossing went, where you stopped each night, and what motels you used? Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I stayed in a Motel 6 in Nogales ( they take dogs) and the Best Western Rio in Navojoa who also take dogs the I drive straight through to Rincon de Guayabitos .......PV is only 60 Km further down 200........


----------

